# Pink insulation is now black\ gray is this okay?



## RLWSNOOK

Was wondering if anyone had any advice as to if my insulation should be replaced that turned black\gray. 

The construction worker in charge said that it was fine however I don't trust his judgement. And since I live in a condo the board is taking his view, wondering if I should argue this further or if it isn't worth my time and it really is just fine. Their fix is to just cover it back up with new plywood and add home wrap (there was no home wrap before). 

Note my place is very drafty and when it is windy outside it is windy inside. Also I have a hard time keeping the rooms on the side of the condo where the wind is blowing much above 50-60 when it is 20-30 out and I have my heat set to 70. 

I hope this pic shows up.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AGWhitehouse

The "drafty" feel is air moving through the wall/floor system into your living space. With the insulation being within that, it has acted like an air filter. The discoloration is actually dirt/dust that the insulation has collected from the air. I have no scientific evidence to support whether or not it has affected the R-value, but it certainly isn't "good".


----------



## RLWSNOOK

AGWhitehouse said:


> The "drafty" feel is air moving through the wall/floor system into your living space. With the insulation being within that, it has acted like an air filter. The discoloration is actually dirt/dust that the insulation has collected from the air. I have no scientific evidence to support whether or not it has affected the R-value, but it certainly isn't "good".


Thanks for the reply. 

I brought up this issue to the builder and he said adding home wrap and new plywood would solve this (ie no need to do anything to the insulation). I was wondering if that's the case.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Probably doesn't need to be replaced but you need to seal up those joist bays.

Air leakage will make any R-Value largely worthless.


----------



## AGWhitehouse

Make sure the wrap is installed properly or it won't be truly effective. Seams need taping and overlapping per manufaturer's installation instructions. 99% of contractor's don't install them properly...


----------



## RLWSNOOK

AGWhitehouse said:


> Make sure the wrap is installed properly or it won't be truly effective. Seams need taping and overlapping per manufaturer's installation instructions. 99% of contractor's don't install them properly...


Thanks for the advice, I guess my builder is part of the 1% because the did overlap the seams and taped them. :thumbup:


----------



## RLWSNOOK

Windows on Wash said:


> Probably doesn't need to be replaced but you need to seal up those joist bays.
> 
> Air leakage will make any R-Value largely worthless.


Okay thanks! I was worried about mold, but I guess I don't have an issue there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash

RLWSNOOK said:


> Okay thanks! I was worried about mold, but I guess I don't have an issue there. :thumbsup:


Most likely dirt in this case.


----------



## Gary in WA

I'd sure replace the ends that got wet and are discolored. Looking at the water trail on the plywood, I'm surprised you don't have more rot in the joist ends than shown. I'd treat the ends with a wood preservative and replace the first 2' in both bays as they could harbor mold, since it was wet enough/long enough to rot wood. It's not that dirty from an air leak! The third bay looks nasty inside.... http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm

Gary


----------



## AGWhitehouse

GBR in WA said:


> It's not that dirty from an air leak!


It sure could be! I've seen worse in demos before, and there was absolutely no bulk water infiltrations...


----------



## Windows on Wash

AGWhitehouse said:


> It sure could be! I've seen worse in demos before, and there was absolutely no bulk water infiltrations...


+1

Not to be argumentative but where the water has made its way in will often result in warpage in the ribbon board and more air leakage as a result.

Gary is correct though that you should make sure the water details are right on though.


----------



## Skram

I think I've watched enough Holmes Inspection episodes to know if you just replace the parts, then the problem will most likely come back again. The right thing to do is figure out what's happening, why that trail of water or air flow goes straight to the insulation, or the other way around. Looks like there's an edge of a window at the top? But I guess if it's not someone's job to figure out what went wrong, then they'll just do what it takes to get someone off their back.


----------

